
Sun moving in the pc world? - darius
http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra20/index.xml
======
systems
This is very interesting! My first thought was, finally Linux on the desktop!
Yea I know/noticed they put the Sun OS on this, but, well ... Unix, Linux ...
if it can be done on Sun OS it can be done on Linux

I personally think, Sun should just adopt the Linux kernerl and maybe only
turn Sun OS to yet another linux distro. Why? Well I support linux and this
will be good for it! Plus, Sun is a systems company, not a software company,
yea Java and all but if you read their financial reports all the money come
from large projects, hardware and systems Sales, software revenue are minimal
to them. So adopting Linux will be good for Linux and maybe save them more
money than they make from Sun OS.

Finally I want one of those machine _drools_ will look awesome on my desk,
people will think I am the ultimate geek _drools_

~~~
maw
But it's the Solaris kernel that remains competitive. Solaris' userland is
crap^Wunimpressive compared to what you get on a Linux distro.

------
rms
Who buys a $900 computer with 512 megs of RAM? I don't get it. They call these
workstations?

~~~
dreish
They did that to grab attention ("Wow, a Sun for $900?"), but additional
memory is not outrageously expensive, as it is for, say, Macs.

~~~
breily
I just upgraded the memory in my macbook pro and I bought the exact same kind
I would've bought for a non-Mac laptop. Its my first mac, so I'm no expert on
whether it was more expensive before, but its definitely not the case now.

~~~
dreish
Okay, but if you price out a system on store.apple.com, memory upgrades are
roughly twice as much as on Sun's online store.

